# Mon eMac se bloque



## tomfromparis (11 Janvier 2010)

Salut à toutes et à tous.

Depuis peu de temps (quelques jours, une semaine max) mon eMac de 2003 (OS 10.3.9 Processeur 1GHz PowerPC G4 Mémoire 512 Mo SDRAM) présente des symptômes inquiétants:

1 - De plus en plus fréquemment, lorsque je veux suspendre l'activité ou l'arrêter, il se bloque à mi-chemin (c'est à dire que les icônes et tout écrit disparaissent de l'écran mais il reste le fond d'écran un peu plus pâle que lorsque l'ordi tourne). Ce qui m'oblige à l'arrêter en maintenant le bouton latéral enfoncé.
Ceci m'est arrivé 5 ou 6 fois rien qu'aujourd'hui et j'ai l'impression d'une aggravation.

2 - Dans le même temps il y a des moments où sans raison apparente, le dock ne s'affiche plus en bas de l'écran lorsque j'y amène le pointeur de la souris ("effet génie" habituel qui a fonctionné sans souci jusqu'ici).
Et je crois que c'est à ce moment là que l'ordi refusera de redémarrer ou de s'arrêter (cf point 1).

3 - Aujourd'hui, pour la première fois, j'ai vu un truc que j'avais jamais vu:
Une espèce de voile noir est descendu depuis le haut de l'écran (on voyait le bureau en transparence) et lorsque l'écran a été recouvert un cadre est apparu au milieu de ce voile avec 4 bloques de texte qui demandaient d'arrêter le système en utilisant la touche latérale. 
Les 4 blocks étaient pour donner l'instruction en 4 langues: Anglais, Français, Allemand ou Espagnol (je sais plus) et une langue asiatique en caractères inconnus.

Si quelqu'un a un avis sur ce qui se passe, merci d'avance.
Je commence à m'inquiéter un peu je l'avoue 

ps: désolé ceci est mon premier post et je ne me suis pas encore présenté sur le forum, mais j'ai tellement l'impression que mon ordi va me claquer dans les pattes que je suis allé à l'essentiel. Je me rattraperai.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

Là tout de suite dans l'urgence, 2 trucs à essayer:

-Redémarrer sur le CD d'installation de Mac OSX et faire une réparation du disque avec utilitaire de disque
-Apple Hardware Test, et voir ce que ça dit

PS: Le voile noir c'est un Kernel Panic


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Janvier 2010)

En complément de ce qu'à dis Pamoi, 

Une fois démarré sur le Cd d'installation, tu trouvera l'utilitaire de disque dans le menu "Installation". 
Une fois ouvert, tu sélectionne ton disque dur dans la marge, puis dans l'onglet SOS (à droite) tu fait Réparer le disque, puis Réparer les autorisations. 

Pour le Apple Hardware Test, tu utilises le même CD, sauf que au démarrage, tu enfonce la touche D .
Test bien la RAM, car il y à des chances que tes problèmes viennent de là. 

La prochaine fois que tu arrives à démarrer l'ordinateur, surtout,* TU FAIS UNE SAUVEGARDE !!!!!*

Est-ce que tu utilise des disque durs externe, des clef USB, des disques en réseau, ou des fichiers .dmg ?
(Je me souviens qu'à l'époque de 10.3, quand je faisais beaucoup de bidouilles entre les disques et les images, il n'arrivait pas à s'arrêter, comme tu le signales. )


----------



## tomfromparis (12 Janvier 2010)

Salut Pamoi et Leyry et merci pour vos réponses si rapides.

Alors là j'ai un souci: je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait de mes disques d'installation d'origine.
2 déménagements sont passés par là entre temps et ils doivent être au fond d'un carton au fond de la cave s'ils sont encore dans le coin.

Ceci dit je me demande si je peux faire quelque chose avec les disques 10.4 de mon père.
Quitte à perdre des fichiers, je préfère ne pas perdre tout l'ordi.
Ou faut-il que je retourne la cave sans grand espoir?

Et concernant les clefs USB j'ai effectivement fait pas mal d'échanges de fichiers ces derniers temps (surtout entre mon mac et mon téléphone que j'utilise comme clef USB) et même mon téléphone s'est mis à planter après les échanges, il se bloquait aussi et je devais l'arrêter "de force" comme le mac.
Note: mon mobile est un Nokia (modèle été 2008), pas un I-Phone ou un truc super récent.

Et puis j'ai fait une recherche et j'ai 12 fichiers .dmg dans mon ordi.

En attendant vos conseils, je vais quand même tenter de faire du repérage dans la cave. On sait jamais, un coup de bol.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Salut Pamoi et Leyry et merci pour vos réponses si rapides.
> 
> Alors là j'ai un souci: je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait de mes disques d'installation d'origine.
> 2 déménagements sont passés par là entre temps et ils doivent être au fond d'un carton au fond de la cave s'ils sont encore dans le coin.


En attendant, as tu Onyx (version 1.5.3 pour Panther) ?? Idéal pour diagnostiquer les problèmes
* Edit:* Si ton mac est en rade, tu ne pourras pas lancer Onyx... . Ou alors en mode target depuis un autre mac.



tomfromparis a dit:


> Ceci dit je me demande si je peux faire quelque chose avec les disques 10.4 de mon père.


A priori pas de risque. Au pire ça ne marchera pas.



tomfromparis a dit:


> Et concernant les clefs USB j'ai effectivement fait pas mal d'échanges de fichiers ces derniers temps (surtout entre mon mac et mon téléphone que j'utilise comme clef USB) et même mon téléphone s'est mis à planter après les échanges, il se bloquait aussi et je devais l'arrêter "de force" comme le mac.
> Note: mon mobile est un Nokia (modèle été 2008), pas un I-Phone ou un truc super récent.
> 
> Et puis j'ai fait une recherche et j'ai 12 fichiers .dmg dans mon ordi.
> ...


Ma fille fait sans arrêt des échanges entre son iPhone et un eMac identique au tien, et ne m'a jamais fait part de problèmes...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

les dvd de ton père ne servent à rien 
(sauf si même machine ca ne marchera pas)

il serait TRES interessant de regarder le rapport de...kernel panic
( soit en cliquant le fichier panic.log
soit en le lisant direct dans la console /historiques


et fortes chances que  après des lignes en langue pour techosses 
tu y trouves des lignes dependency dependencies pointant vers les oupables


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Salut à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Depuis peu de temps (quelques jours, une semaine max) mon eMac de 2003 (OS 10.3.9 Processeur 1GHz PowerPC G4 Mémoire 512 Mo SDRAM) présente des symptômes inquiétants:
> .



Au passage, tu devrais regarder sous ton emac, retirer la trappe qui mène aux modules de mémoires et regarder si les condensateurs ne sont pas gonflés . si c'est le cas il a de fortes chances que ce soit eux les coupables de tes plantages.


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2010)

D'autres disques système (de ton père ou autres) peuvent être utiles si ce sont des disques Mac OS X version universelle, disques noirs. Si ce sont des disques associés à la machine, disques gris, il faut comme l'a dit pascalformac une machine identique.


----------



## tomfromparis (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors j'ai passé deux bonnes heures dans la cave et je crois qu'un demi miracle s'est produit puisque j'ai retrouvé un dossier relatif à mon eMac.

Problème, je n'ai que deux CDs:
- Un gris mat numéroté 2 sur lequel est écrit "eMac Software Install ans restore 2 of 2"
- Un argenté intitulé "Apple Hardware Test".
J'ai peur de comprendre qu'il me manque un CD qui serait la première partie du gris mat.
Puis-je faire quelque chose avec ce que j'ai?

Sinon je vous remercie tous pour vos conseils.
Je suis un vrai nul en informatique, mais je vais déjà tenter de lire ce fameux rapport kernel panic, si je le trouve.
Et puis je vais jeter un oeil à ces condensateurs. Euh... ça ressemble à quoi un condensateur normal et un condensateur gonflé? :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

panic.log raconte ça:


Mon Jan 11 09:54:05 2010


panic(cpu 0): Uncorrectable machine check: pc = 0000000000089B74, msr = 0000000000141000, dsisr = 42000000, dar = 000000000618C000
  AsyncSrc = 0000000000000000, CoreFIR = 0000000000000000
     L2FIR = 0000000000000000,  BusFir = 00000000c0000000

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00083498 0x0008397C 0x0001EDA4 0x0009160C 0x000908F8 0x0009402C 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2D2E8280)
      PC=0x00089B74; MSR=0x00141000; DAR=0x0618C000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x00089B5C; R1=0x0CA03AE0; XCP=0x00000008 (0x200 - Machine check)
      Backtrace:
         0x00000000 0x0008502C 0x00053A1C 0x00054808 0x00058794 0x00058D4C 0x00091074 0x0009402C 
   Exception state (sv=0x1F85C280)
      PC=0x2306C550; MSR=0x0200F930; DAR=0x0618C000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x2306E03C; R1=0xBFFFDBE0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0:
Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC



*********


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2010)

"Uncorrectable machine check", ça pourrait être une barrette mémoire, ou pire la carte mère.

Apparemment il te manque le CD 1 d'installation de Mac OS X. Mais tu peux lancer le Apple Hardware Test puisque tu as le disque. Démarrer touche D enfoncée semble-t-il:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303081-fr


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

Pour le Cd je ne sais pas, je n'ai que des versions universelles... 

Condensateurs sur la photo en pièce jointe:
Aspect normal: cerclé en bleu
Gonflé: cerclé en rouge, avec éventuellement en plus des traces de liquide brun en surface

Tu en vois un près du logement des barettes mémoire, sur la droite (si mes souvenirs sont bons), mais peu de chances que ce soit ça sur ton modèle.
*Edit:* non, en fait on ne les voit pas sur ton modèle (si c'est bien un 2003 à bus 133), il faut démonter. On ne les voit que sur les eMacs à partir de 04/2004 (bus à 167)


----------



## tomfromparis (12 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'utiliser Apple Hardware Test.

Voici les résultat:

code d'erreur:
2MEM/3/4IMMO/J1600

Airport non détecté
Carte mère réussi
Stockage de masse réussi
Mémoire erreur détectée
Modem détecté
Mémoire vive vidéo pas encore effectué


C'est grave, docteur?


Edit: évidemment dans le code d'erreur y'a pas de smiley, c'est juste qu'il y a ":" et "D" accolés alors ça fait 
séparé ça fait
2MEM/3/4: DIMMO/J1600


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

As tu vérifier ce qui t'as été proposé aux post #7 et #11 ?


----------



## tomfromparis (12 Janvier 2010)

Euh non parce que je ne me vois pas démonter mon Mac.
Je flippe un peu de faire une bêtise.
Dans un premier temps je voulais vérifier d'autres options.
S'il le faut vraiment, j'essaierai l'histoire des condensateurs demain.
Il le faut vraiment?

Ceci dit s'ils sont gonflés, que dois-je faire?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

Ca  a l'air de désigner un problème sur un des slots mémoire (je crois que le J600 c'est celui de derrière, la barette la moins pratique d'acces). 
teste en enlevant les barettes tour à tour.




Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Test bien la RAM, car il y à des chances que tes problèmes viennent de là.


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Euh non parce que je ne me vois pas démonter mon Mac.
> Je flippe un peu de faire une bêtise.
> Dans un premier temps je voulais vérifier d'autres options.
> S'il le faut vraiment, j'essaierai l'histoire des condensateurs demain.
> ...



il y a juste une petite trappe a ouvrir, 2 vis je crois . donc pas d'inquiétude !
si ils sont gonflés, je crois que c'est pris en sav dans un délai de 3 ans après la fin de la garantie d'origine (je crois). Si c'est trop tard, il faut les changer  soudure en perspective !!!


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> il y a juste une petite trappe a ouvrir, 2 vis je crois . donc pas d'inquiétude !
> si ils sont gonflés, je crois que c'est pris en sav dans un délai de 3 ans après la fin de la garantie d'origine (je crois). Si c'est trop tard, il faut les changer  soudure en perspective !!!



Si c'est un bus à 133, il ne verra pas les condos...démontage obligatoire (pas compliqué, mais bon...)
Effectivement s'ils sont gonflés, carte HS, sauf à les changer,  soudure en perspective !!!
Mais franchement je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas. Ces eMacs étaient indestructibles


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Si c'est un bus à 133, il ne verra pas les condos...démontage obligatoire (pas compliqué, mais bon...)
> Effectivement s'ils sont gonflés, carte HS, sauf à les changer,  soudure en perspective !!!
> Mais franchement je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas. Ces eMacs étaient indestructibles



hum  certains qu'il n'y a pas un condo entre les 2 modules de mémoires ? j'ai déjà croisé 2 eMacs atteint de cette maladie et il me semble qu'au moins 1 des deux avait un bus 133 avec un condo gonflé entre les 2 modules de mémoires. La propriétaire de ce dernier avait bénéficié de l'extension exceptionnelle de garantie et donc carte mère changée par apple !


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

tsss a dit:


> hum  certains qu'il n'y a pas un condo entre les 2 modules de mémoires ? j'ai déjà croisé 2 eMacs atteint de cette maladie et il me semble qu'au moins 1 des deux avait un bus 133 avec un condo gonflé entre les 2 modules de mémoires. La propriétaire de ce dernier avait bénéficié de l'extension exceptionnelle de garantie et donc carte mère changée par apple !




 Je suis certain que les 2 étaient à bus 167, c'était la maladie des 1,25, et effectivement il y avait une extension de la garantie Apple, mais c'est fini depuis 2007 ou 2008 (je ne sais plus)
je t'ai mis en pj une photo d'une carte à bus à 133. Pas de condo autour des slots, juste 2 petits sur la gauche mais qui ne bougent jamais (et qu'on a du mal à voir de l'extérieur)

(on serait pas un peu hors sujet, là ???  )


----------



## tsss (12 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je suis certain que les 2 étaient à bus 167, c'était la maladie des 1,25, et effectivement il y avait une extension de la garantie Apple, mais c'est fini depuis 2007 ou 2008 (je ne sais plus)
> je t'ai mis en pj une photo d'une carte à bus à 133. Pas de condo autour des slots, juste 2 petits sur la gauche mais qui ne bougent jamais (et qu'on a du mal à voir de l'extérieur)
> 
> (on serait pas un peu hors sujet, là ???  )



bon bha méa culpa alors
espérons pour notre ami que ce n'est pas un pb de condos alors !!


----------



## tomfromparis (12 Janvier 2010)

Mazette, les gars, vous maîtrisez votre sujet...
Moi qui n'ai jamais su programmer mon magnétoscope...

Bon donc il faut que je m'intéresse aux "slots mémoire", ok mais encore? Je n'y connais rien. Tellement rien d'ailleurs que je ne sais pas ce que veux dire tester la RAM.

Ouais je sais je suis un boulet, désolé.

Sinon je vais tenter demain de voir s'il y a une trappe avec des condensateurs dessous. On sait jamais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------

Autre chose, pour Pamoi:
C'est pas J600 que l'erreur indique mais J1600
(je sais pas si c'est une simple faute de frappe de ta part).


----------



## iMacounet (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

enlevez une barette de ram,puis si le problème persiste enlevez cette barette là et mettre l'autre.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> C'est pas J600 que l'erreur indique mais J1600
> (je sais pas si c'est une simple faute de frappe de ta part).



pas de problème: (les rapports de kernel panic ne sont pas très à cheval sur la syntaxe  ) 
J1, c'est le slot 600 (-> j1600)
J2, c'est le slot 601


----------



## iMacounet (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est la ram d'origine qu'il ya dessus ?


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon, je débarque un peu, mais as-tu lu ce sujet ?!...


----------



## Pamoi (12 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas de problème: (les rapports de kernel panic ne sont pas très à cheval sur la syntaxe  )
> J1, c'est le slot 600 (-> j1600)
> J2, c'est le slot 601



Edit à retardement:
en fait 600 doit être le code d'erreur sur le slot j1...rien à voir avec un slot 600 ou 601, je devais penser à autre chose...
Désolé


----------



## tomfromparis (13 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors, si j'ai tout compris, au progamme demain:

Trifouiller les barettes de RAM,

Voir en passant si je peux apercevoir la carte mère et ses condensateurs,

Eventuellement virer les extensions ATI mentionnées dans un lien du sujet mentionné par tirhum.

Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci encore pour vos conseils.

Bonuit.

t.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Janvier 2010)

Voici une petite page sur l'ouverture de la trappe.

http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-2119165.html

Précisions en plus :
1 : Attention à tes lombaires et tes dorsales... le bébé fait tout de même 27kg. 

2 :  Une fois que tu as touché le blindage, tu débranche l'alimentation électrique du eMac. 


Une fois ouvert, si tu as deux barrettes, tu en enlève une, puis tu fait le Apple hardware Test. 
S'il te marque toujours une erreur de mémoire, redémonte la trappe, et essaye avec l'autre barrette. 
Si là encore il te marque une erreur de mémoire, tu reviens nous voir.


----------



## tomfromparis (13 Janvier 2010)

Bizarre, mon message doit être approuvé par un modo... 

Juste un truc que j'ai oublié de préciser: J'aperçois bien des composants électroniques sous la trappe (la carte-mère?) et je suis à peu près certain de ne pas avoir vu de condensateurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

Bon alors j'ai écrit un message qui devait être approuvé par un modo et qui semble avoir disparu alors je retente de le poster:

J'ai ôté une barette RAM et j'ai relancé un AHT. Le résultat du jour a l'air positif:

"Le test étendu a été effectué et aucun problème matériel n'a été détecté...

Airport non détecté
Carte mère réussi
Stockage de masse réussi
*Mémoire réussi* (différent du AHT d'hier)
Modem détecté
Mémoire vive vidéo réussi (ça aussi c'est différent d'hier).

Donc à partir de là est-ce que je peux considérer que ça roule ou dois-je intervertir les barettes et refaire le test AHT pour être certain que c'est ça le problème (peut-être que ce n'est pas utile ou même risqué)?

Pour info: 
En réponse au post 24 de iMacounet, j'avais 2 barettes: Celle d'origine et une que j'avais ajoutée pour passer de 256 à 512 Mo SDRAM.
Par contre je ne sais pas si celle que j'ai ôtée aujourd'hui est la barette d'origine ou celle que j'avais ajoutée (il y a des années et sans souci jusqu'ici).


Ah et jusqu'ici, depuis que j'ai enlevé la barette, le dock ne disparait plus et la machine ne bloque pas quand je l'arrête ou suspends l'activité.
Mais bon, ça faisait pas ça non plus en permanence alors je vais voir d'ici quelques heures si ça recommence.

Voili voilou.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

A priori tu as du enlever la barette fautive (certainement la fameuse J1  )

Par curiosité, va voir dans la pomme "a propos de ce mac" -> "plus d'infos" -> "memoire"
tu devrais avoir:

dimm0/J2 256
dimm1/J1              vide


----------



## tomfromparis (13 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben ça y est j'ai eu un plantage comme avant:
Plus de dock en bas de l'écran quand j'y pointe la souris (effet génie disparu), l'ordi accepte de suspendre l'activité, mais quand je veux l'arrêter, il se bloque avec icônes et dossiers disparus, seul le fond d'écran est visible.

Alors pour répondre à ta question, Pamoi, il y a écrit:
DIMM0/J1600 vide
DIMM1/J1601 256 Mo

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que l'AHT avait l'air bon.


----------



## iMacounet (13 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Bon ben ça y est j'ai eu un plantage comme avant:
> Plus de dock en bas de l'écran quand j'y pointe la souris (effet génie disparu), l'ordi accepte de suspendre l'activité, mais quand je veux l'arrêter, il se bloque avec icônes et dossiers disparus, seul le fond d'écran est visible.
> 
> Alors pour répondre à ta question, Pamoi, il y a écrit:
> ...



Inverse les barettes de ram mets la 512 mo et enlève la 256

et si il ya encore un pb (avec la 512) change la de slot (emplacement ram) et fais de même pour la 256


----------



## tomfromparis (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai en fait 2 barettes de 256.
Une d'origine et une ajoutée (me suis planté en décrivant mon système, le SDRAM de base c'est 256 pas 512).

Mais bon... Moi je veux bien faire des essais en testant les différentes barettes dans les différents "slots"...
Et je suppose que je refais des AHT à chaque fois.
C'est ça?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Janvier 2010)

Il est possible qu'il y ait deux problèmes. 

L'un qui est le Kernel Panic, résolu en enlevant la RAM défectueuse, et que les autre problèmes soient due à des erreurs dans les fichiers de préférences, dans les autorisations, et dans le système de fichier, (Eux-mêmes dus aux problème de la ram, ou alors d'un manque d'entretient.)

Il faudrait donc arriver à faire une réparation du disque, et une réparation des autorisations. 

Pour ça, soit tu retrouves le CD 1 d'installation,
Soit tu as un autre Mac sous la Main, avec une câble FireWire 6 broches de chaque cotés 
Soit on utilise AppleJack... mais là, c'est les mains dans le cambouis.

Question : Quand le Dock perd son effet de génie, est-ce que les icônes réagissent quand même quand on clique dessus, ou bien tout est bloqué ?


----------



## tomfromparis (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah oui effectivement il y a peut-être deux trucs différents.

Demain au programme, je recommence à chercher dans ma cave pour voir si le CD 1 n'est pas caché dans un autre carton.

Leyry, tes questions auxquelles je peux répondre:

 - J'ai un autre Mac sous la main mais c'est un modèle plus récent qui tourne en 10.4.
C'est le Mac de mon père et ses disques d'installation sont gris et pas noirs. Si j'ai bien compris je ne peux pas les utiliser, c'est ça?
Pour les câbles dont tu parles j'ai une piste pour me renseigner.

 - Quand le dock perd l'effet de génie (dites, c'est bien celui où il disparait de l'écran?) eh ben je le vois plus et il veut pas réapparaître quand le pointeur de la souris est en bas de l'écran, là où se cache le dock. 
De plus, dans ce cas, quand j'ai masqué une application que je veux récupérer, je dois double-cliquer sur l'icône dans le dossier Applications et il me semble qu'à ce moment le dock ne réagit pas.

Sinon j'avoue, question entretien, je pense avoir été négligeant.
Oui, j'ai honte...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

Le cable firewire permettrait de faire monter ton disque en mode target sur le bureau du mac de ton père, pour effectuer les réparations à partir de là
Mode target:
Tu relies tes deux mac éteints avec le cable firewire, tu allumes celui de ton père en premier.
Ensuite, tu allumes le tien en maintenant la touche T enfoncée jusqu'à l'apparition du logo firewire à l'écran.
Ton eMac va monter comme un simple disque externe sur le bureau de l'autre mac.
C'est ce qu'on appelle "le mode target".

Après, tu ouvres l'utilitaire de disque de ton père, et tu tentes la réparation de ton HD. 

(du coup plus besoin du CD1 d'installation, mais essaie quand même de le retrouver, c'est assez utile )

Autre chose: si le mac de ton père c'est aussi un eMac, tu peux tenter d'utiliser ses CDs avec son utilitaire de disque, tu ne risques rien (au pire ça ne marchera pas)


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors je vais voir si je peux trouver ce fameux câble ou mon CD1 (pas encore eu le temps pour ça mais je vais m'y coller).

Pour le Mac de mon père je ne crois pas que ce soit un eMac. Si le mien a 6-7 ans, le sien est un peu plus récent et ressemble à une petite boîte grise presque cubique.

Juste pour savoir j'ai deux questions:

1 - Cela vaut il le coup que je fasse quand même des tests entre les barettes RAM et les 2 slots sachant qu'hier le AHT était bon? Et si je fais ces essais, dois-je relancer un AHT à chaque fois (je suppose que oui mais je préfère l'avis d'experts).

2 - Quel est mon degré d'urgence? Mon Mac est il sur le point de me claquer entre les pattes? Puis-je l'utiliser quand même ou est il préférable de le laisser éteint au max, ne l'allumant que pour faire des tests ASH par exemple ou venir ici voir ce que vous me conseillez?


En tout cas un grand merci à tous pour le temps que vous me consacrez depuis déjà quelques jours.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Bon alors je vais voir si je peux trouver ce fameux câble ou mon CD1 (pas encore eu le temps pour ça mais je vais m'y coller).
> 
> Pour le Mac de mon père je ne crois pas que ce soit un eMac. Si le mien a 6-7 ans, le sien est un peu plus récent et ressemble à une petite boîte grise presque cubique.


Pas clair, ça... une 'tite photo ?



tomfromparis a dit:


> Juste pour savoir j'ai deux questions:
> 
> 1 - Cela vaut il le coup que je fasse quand même des tests entre les barettes RAM et les 2 slots sachant qu'hier le AHT était bon? Et si je fais ces essais, dois-je relancer un AHT à chaque fois (je suppose que oui mais je préfère l'avis d'experts).
> 
> ...



1. Tu peux faire les échanges de ram, tu verras bien ce que ça dit...

2. Pas d'inquiétude pour ton mac, il va durer encore des années. En principe, allumer/eteindre  c'est pas recommandé, mais tu ne risques pas grand chose, là... de toutes manières t'as pas trop le choix  Y'a juste une éventualite  que le disque soit en fin de vie (mais ça on le saura après les réparations) , mais le mac lui même ne risque rien

Utilises celui de ton père pour venir ici, si tu peux... Ca t'évitera quelques redémarrages


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Janvier 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> En complément de ce qu'à dis Pamoi,
> 
> Une fois démarré sur le Cd d'installation, tu trouvera l'utilitaire de disque dans le menu "Installation".
> Une fois ouvert, tu sélectionne ton disque dur dans la marge, puis dans l'onglet SOS (à droite) tu fait Réparer le disque, puis Réparer les autorisations.
> ...



WOOHOOOO !!!
Il y a un dieu pour les gros Noobz, j'ai retrouvé le CD1. 
J'en reviens pas. 
Et en plus j'ai même pas ouvert la moitié des 40 cartons possibles (comme quoi ce qu'on cherche n'est pas toujours dans le dernier).

Bon alors je passe en mode réparation si j'ai bien compris (j'ai pas fait d'autre test RAM à propos).

Il y a des trucs que je voudrais comprendre dans ce que dit Leyry:
   - "Une fois démarré *sur* le Cd d'installation" -> Comment je fais? Je mets le CD et je redémarre?

   - "La prochaine fois que tu arrives à démarrer l'ordinateur, surtout,* TU FAIS UNE SAUVEGARDE !!!!!*" -> Euh, comment ça je fais une sauvegarde? Une sauvegarde de quoi?


Raaaaaah, je crois que je l'aperçois le bout du tunnel 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

ps (pour Pamoi): je suis quasiment sur que mon père a un Mac Mini OS 10.4.


----------



## tsss (14 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> WOOHOOOO !!!
> &#8230;..
> Il y a des trucs que je voudrais comprendre dans ce que dit Leyry:
> - "Une fois démarré *sur* le Cd d'installation" -> Comment je fais? Je mets le CD et je redémarre?
> ...



Pour la réparation, tu démarres sur le cd , cad: 
au démarrage tu appuies de suite sur la touche alt, puis tu insères le cd qui va apparaitre à l'écran, 
tu sélectionnes le cd,
une fois dans "l'installeur de mac os", tu choisis la langue (français), puis tu va dans Utilitaire, puis utilitaire de disque, là tu pourras réparer ton disque !

Pour la sauvegarde, bha tu pourrais sauvegarder tes données, tes documents, tes photos, tes films &#8230;. enfin tt ça sur un disque connecté en usb ou en firewire &#8230;. 

la petite boite grise de ton père est donc un mac mini, sache que tu peux utiliser la technique du mode target expliqué au dessus, pour récupérer tes données. Il te faudra un câble firewire 400 pour connecter les 2 ordis.

courage, te perds pas dans le tunnel


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Janvier 2010)

lol je vais essayer de pas me perdre.

Y'a un truc que je comprends pas bien (encore):
"au démarrage tu appuies de suite sur la touche alt, puis tu insères le cd qui va apparaitre à l'écran"
Cela veut il dire que je mets le CD1 dans la machine avant de démarrer ou dois-je redémarrer en appuyant sur alt avant de mettre le CD?

Et est-ce qu'une réparation me fait perdre des données ou est-ce que c'est seulement le reformatage qui implique ça?

Parce que je peux toujours graver des CDs (les DVDs je crois que ça bug, je sais pas pourquoi) pour sauver photos, fichiers et musiques que je ne veux pas perdre, mais j'ai bien envie de faire cette réparation asap, genre là tout de suite.


----------



## tsss (14 Janvier 2010)

tu démarres en appuyant sur alt, tu mets le cd 
si cela n'a aucun effet, tu laisses le cd dedans, tu redémarres en appuyant sur alt &#8230; il devrait te proposer le choix du démarrage (soit sur le cd, soit sur le disque dur).

Une réparation n'efface rien, le formatage oui !

reste zen et suis la lumière 

pour la sauvegarde, le mode target est bien plus sûr et rapide que de passer par la gravure des données sur cd.


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Janvier 2010)

Accrochez vous, Mesdames et Messieurs, c'est parti pour la réparation du disque...

Si je ne suis pas revenu d'ici 3 jours, considérez moi comme porté disparu suite à l'implosion de ma machine.


----------



## tsss (14 Janvier 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Accrochez vous, Mesdames et Messieurs, c'est parti pour la réparation du disque...
> 
> Si je ne suis pas revenu d'ici 3 jours, considérez moi comme porté disparu suite à l'implosion de ma machine.



putain, restes pas dans le tunnel &#8230;. y fait froid la nuit !!!! et on ne sait pas qui traine dans ce tunnel &#8230; :mouais:


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Janvier 2010)

Bon là c'est décidé, je crois que je vais pleurer, ça va me faire du bien...
:mouais:

Alors donc, voici ce qui s'est passé, dans l'ordre:

1- je redémarre en appuyant sur alt, je tombe sur un bureau gris avec au milieu le HD, à gauche de celui-ci une flèche qui fait une boucle et à droite une flèche qui pointe vers la droite.
Ne voyant pas comment insérer le CD je clique flèche de droite et l'ordi se met en marche.
De là je recommence à zéro

2- j'insère le CD "Installation et restauration de logiciels 1 sur 2". Le lecteur semble gripper et le disque n'apparaît pas sur le bureau. 
Je tente quand même de redémarrer en appuyant sur alt. 
Je retombe sur le même écran que tout à l'heure sauf qu'il bloque (curseur en forme de montre dont les aiguilles tournent) et le lecteur disque fait le même bruit genre il accroche.
Tout est bloqué, je suis obligé d'éteindre en pressant le bouton de côté.

3 -  Je tente un dernier truc et redémarre en suivant l'instruction indiquée sur le CD1: "Pour démarrer Mac OS X depuis ce DVD, maintenez enfoncée la touche C au démarrage de l'ordinateur". Et cette fois ça se bloque sur un écran gris sans rien qui apparaît. Le lecteur de disque fait toujours le même bruit.
Re- tout est bloqué, je suis obligé d'éteindre en pressant le bouton de côté.

4- Je décide de tester le lecteur disque:
il reconnait sans problème un jeu disque usé (mohaa), un vieux CD de musique, le cd HAT mais il semble incapable de reconnaître mes deux CDs gris d'origine:
le CD "Installation et restauration de logiciels 1 sur 2" et "Software Install and restore 2 of 2".
Pour ces 2 Cds ils n'apparaissent pas sur le bureau, le lecteur fait ce bruit bizarre et répétitif et enfin j'ai du mal à les éjecter.

Dur dur de rester digne...


----------



## tsss (14 Janvier 2010)

il est long ce tunnel &#8230;.
ton cd d'installation fonctionne sur le mac mini de ton père ?
si vraiment ton cd n'est pas reconnu sur ton emac, et qu'il l'es sur celui de ton père &#8230;. tu pourras t'en servir via le mode target.

1 - démarrer ton mac et appuyer sur alt pour arriver au choix de démarrage
2 - démarrer le mac de ton père en appuyant sur la touche T (l'écran affiche l'icône firewire) 
3 - insérer le cd 1 (de ton emac) dans le mac mini
4 - brancher les 2 mac via le cable firewire
5 - ton cd 1 apparait dans les choix de démarrage de ton emac &#8230;

.. pfiou c'est tordu tt ça, mais ça devrait fonctionner 


edit: y'à peut-être plus simple hein


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors je vais me renseigner pour dégoter un "câble FireWire 6 broches de chaque cotés".

Et je vais aller chez mon père prochainement pour voir si mes CDs d'installation sont reconnus par son Mac.

T'as raison: il est long ce tunnel.

Petite remarque en passant:
Depuis hier matin et ma manip avec la barette RAM enlevée et le HAT positif, eh ben mon ordi ne s'est bloqué qu'une fois dans l'après-midi (dock restant caché et ordi qui se bloque en tentant de s'arrêter).
A part cette fois là, pas de bloquage de ce type aujourd'hui.
Alors qu'avant hier il avait bloqué plusieurs fois dans la journée (5-6 fois voire plus je ne me souviens pas bien).
Quelque part, y'a des progrès quand même.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Janvier 2010)

Bon... petite description de la technique de AppleJack, qui évite d'avoir à utiliser un CD ou un autre mac :


Télécharger AppleJack : http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/15667
L'installer comme n'importe quelle application
Redémarrer l'ordinateur en enfonçant les touches Pomme+Alt+S 
Lorsque des lignes de texte apparaissent, on relâche les touches. 
Ensuite, on laisse la machine travailler un petit instant, jusqu'à ce tout arrête de bouger, avec un petit message "for..., type applejack and hit return", ou un truc du genre. 
Ecrire applejack, sachant que c'est en clavier américain, il faut appuyer sur les touches *qpplekqck*  et ensuite appuyer sur la touche entrée du clavier.
Le programme ce lance, et propose tout un tas d'actions.  Appuyer sur la touche *q* pour faire apparaitre 'a' à l'écran, soit le mode automatique, qui va faire la réparation du disque, la réparation des autorisations et des préférences... ect. Tout ça tout seul. 

Quand il fini, il propose d'appuyer sur la touche s pour éteindre l'ordinateur, soit r pour redémarrer ce dernier.
C'est tout. :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Télécharger AppleJack : http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/15667



La version 1.5 chez macupdate ne fonctionne pas pour mac OSX 10.3 ( OK à partir de Tiger)
Il faut la version 1.4.3 ou 1.4.3.1 ici:
http://mac.oldapps.com/applejack.php


----------



## tomfromparis (15 Janvier 2010)

Bon allez, ça peut pas faire de mal, je tente AppleJack, oh pardon, qpplejqck 

Merci Leyry et Pamoi.

Par contre si quelqu'un a une théorie concernant le fait que mon ordi ne reconnait pas ses propres disques d'installation, je suis intéressé.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est simple : Les CD ne sont plus en état d'être lus. ... 

À la rigueur, si le MacMini est encore capable de les lire, tu peux essayer d'en faire une copie.

(Selon les lecteurs, la tolérance sur l'état des CD est variable... un ordinateur avec tel lecteur ne pourra pas lire un cd rayé, tandis qu'un autre ordinateur avec un autre lecteur y arrivera plus ou moins)


----------



## tomfromparis (15 Janvier 2010)

Et pourtant ils sont dans un état impeccable.
J'ai testé le lecteur avec des CDs usés voire rayés et eux ils passent.
M'enfin, je jetterai un oeil sur le mac mini.

Bon donc j'ai utilisé AppleJack et maintenant je vais voir ce qui se passe, si le dock disparaît encore et si ça recommence à bloquer.

Je remarque quand même que depuis que j'ai ôté une barette RAM, le problème de dock puis le blocage ne se sont produits qu'une seule fois. Il y a donc du progrès.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.

Je ne sais pas si le problème est résolu mais merci quand même à tous pour vos conseils et votre patience.


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Avez vous pensez a nettoyer les cd avec du produit vitre ?


----------



## tomfromparis (18 Janvier 2010)

Réponse à Christophe:
Non je n'ai pas nettoyé les CDs avec du produit vitre, vu qu'ils étaient dans leurs pochettes et en super état.
D'ailleurs, le produit vitre, c'est pas un peu abrasif?


Et maintenant, les nouvelles du front:

Hier après-midi, le dock qui disparait puis le bloquage au redémarrage se sont reproduits.

Donc depuis que j'ai ôté la barette RAM défectueuse, le phénomène est passé de 5-6 fois par jour à 1 fois toutes les 48H.
Franchement je comprends pas ce qui peut être à l'origine de ça.

Peut-être que la barette RAM restante est fatiguée (elle est un peu vieille et elle bosse seule ces derniers temps) et que je devrais investir dans de la RAM flambant neuf.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Quid de la réparation du disque avec qpplejqck  ?

As-tu essayé d'échanger les barettes, de nettoyer les contacts, de les enlever/remettre ? Vu que manifestement ça vient de là.....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Janvier 2010)

Heu... pour moi, la ram était à l'origine des Kernels Pannics, pas du reste.

Et depuis que la ram défectueuse à été isolée, plus de KP. 

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.... C'est un peux le genre de situation où je dirais.... Réinstallation. 

A défaut de trouver d'où viens le problème et de lui trouver une solution.

Mais avant ça, il faudrait aller chercher dans la console, à l'heure à laquelle le dock plante, et l'heure à laquelle tom essaye d'arrêter son ordinateur ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Tant qu'on est dans les eMac...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Heu... pour moi, la ram était à l'origine des Kernels Pannics, pas du reste.
> 
> Et depuis que la ram défectueuse à été isolée, plus de KP.



Mais également moins de plantages... donc peut-être terminer les bidouilles de ce coté là...


----------



## tomfromparis (21 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous.

Quand je lis Leyry qui écrit le plus simplement du monde "il faudrait aller chercher dans la console... ce qu'il se passe" déjà je suis perdu, lol.

Je pense être dépassé techniquement alors je crois que je vais opter pour la solution la plus simple pour moi:

Je sauvegarde les fichiers les plus importants sur un disque dur externe et j'emmène ma machine chez un concessionnaire Apple pour qu'il la nettoie (plein de poussière agglomérée dans le ventilateur et sûrement ailleurs depuis 6 ans), la reformate (en la passant peut-être en 10.4) et ajoute 1 Giga de SDRAM.

Oui, je sais bien qu'il y a des pros parmi vous qui sauraient faire tout ça eux mêmes, mais moi je me vois pas ouvrir mon Mac pour le nettoyer au coton tige et je crois pas qu'une douche soit conseillée.

Un peu hors sujet mais j'ai une question:
Je joue à MoHAA et uniquement à ce jeu.
Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer à partir de quelle version Mac OS le jeu n'est plus reconnu par le système: OS 10.4 ou OS 10.5?
Parce qu'au reformatage de mon Mac je peux le passer de 10.3 à 10.4 pour le même prix alors je me dis pourquoi pas si MoHAA tourne en 10.4.
(c'est d'ailleurs à cause de MoHAA que je n'investis pas dans un Mac plus récent lol).


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Janvier 2010)

medal of honnor tourne aussi bien sur 10,4 que 10,5
mais ne pas oublier d installer les patchs et les mise a jours du jeu http://www.ludomac.com/downloads/Medal-of-Honor-Debarquement-allie_Version-114_137.htm
Sur une emac 1ghz il n y a pas de probleme


----------



## tomfromparis (23 Janvier 2010)

Merci mais t'es vraiment sûr pour 10.5?

J'avais tenté de l'installer sur un laptop 10.5 et pas moyen d'y arriver.

Et d'autres personnes m'ont dit qu'à partir d'une certaine version Mac OS le jeu ne passe plus...
Mais je n'ai pas plus de détails.


----------



## christophe2312 (23 Janvier 2010)

certain
Mon fils joue sur son emac actuellement
pour le portable tout depend du proc et de la carte graphique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------

les patchs ont ete installes pour leo


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme moha tourne sur leopard sur mon iBook sans problème, en tout cas ces derniers temps bien des serveurs ont disparus ...

Pour l'eMac si t'est dans le coin je veut bien installer la ram et mettre tiger gratos !

Sinon, question à part, sur mohaa tu joue en freeze for tag ou free for all ?


----------



## tomfromparis (31 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous.

Je ne vous ai pas donné de news parce que j'ai pas mal de trucs à gérer en ce moment. Désolé.

Bon alors d'abord je vous remercie pour vos renseignements.

Christophe, je vais voir si je peux négocier un truc du genre faire installer 10.5 et si ça marche pas repasser en 10.4.

Euh les patchs je sais pas trop ce que c'est. T'as plus d'info pour moi stp?
En plus j'ai le jeu en VO alors je sais pas si ça change de la VF.

oldmac merci de ton offre mais de toute façon j'ai un max de poussière agglomérée à faire nettoyer.
En plus je suis en Gironde, près de Bordeaux (mon pseudo je l'utilise depuis des années, quand j'étais encore parisien).
Ah et pour te répondre: à MoHAA, je joue OBJ de préférence.


Edit: j'avais aussi posté dans la section jeu pour récolter un max d'info (quand on en nul comme moi en informatique on recherche le plus d'avis possible) et il se trouve qu'a priori je devrais rester en 10.4 à cause de mon système qui risque d'avoir du mal à faire tourner 10.5 et être ralenti.
Si ça vous intéresse voici le lien:
http://forums.macg.co/jeu-sur-mac/quel-os-pour-mohaa-294304.html


----------



## tomfromparis (11 Février 2010)

Salut à tous.

Rien ne va plus.

Voici ce qui s'est passé depuis ma dernière visite:
J'ai apporté ma machine chez Iconcept près de Bordeaux, je leur ai expliqué mon souci et j'ai souhaité qu'ils la nettoient, m'ajoutent 1 giga de SDRAM et installent 10.4.11 (donc reformatage de la machine).

Le technicien que j'ai rencontré m'a dit que ça ne pouvait pas être un problème de condensateur parce que d'après lui il n'y en a pas sur ces machines.

Je récupère ma machine 24 heures après l'avoir déposée, mardi dernier, et depuis c'est pas folichon:
Applications qui plantent ou ne veulent pas démarrer, l'ordi qui se paralyse complètement en pleine utilisation (ce n'est arrivé qu'une fois mais dans les heures qui ont suivi la remise en marche de mon eMac), et aujourd'hui un autre voile KERNEL (youpi).


Voici le rapport (ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il semblerait qu'il y ait eu un kernel mardi à 10h17, soit une heure avant que je récupère ma machine. Et chez Iconcept ils ne m'ont rien dit.):


Tue Feb  9 10:17:26 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000010 PC=0x0000000000081D7C
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x36635500)
      PC=0x00081D7C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000010; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00081D50; R1=0x173D3C00; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x00000000 0x0008211C 0x00077E8C 0x00078344 0x00062E90 0x000A865C 
         0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x36635500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x2D59F280)
      PC=0x01120B68; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x019CF250; DSISR=0x0A000000; LR=0x01120B68; R1=0xBFFFCED0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x36635500)
      PC=0x00081D7C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000010; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00081D50; R1=0x173D3C00; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x00000000 0x0008211C 0x00077E8C 0x00078344 0x00062E90 0x000A865C 
         0x000ABB80 
   Exception state (sv=0x2D59F280)
      PC=0x01120B68; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x019CF250; DSISR=0x0A000000; LR=0x01120B68; R1=0xBFFFCED0; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Thu Feb 11 12:54:16 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000010 PC=0x0000000000081D7C
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x2D1FC500)
      PC=0x00081D7C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000010; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00081D50; R1=0x174F3250; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x00000002 0x00082760 0x000761B4 0x00076078 0x00075B10 0x00076568 
         0x0028B440 0x000E6164 0x000E6480 0x000E88F8 0x000E81D4 0x000E8A7C 0x00223174 0x0023D964 
         0x00239444 0x000FC0D4 0x000FAD5C 0x000F5AF8 0x000EEE24 0x000EF1B0 0x000EF250 0x002ABDB8 
         0x000ABD30 0xA1B1C1D3 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2D1FC500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x2D74DC80)
      PC=0x90021E0C; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x02E1A000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9003E0F4; R1=0xF0080670; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2D1FC500)
      PC=0x00081D7C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000010; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00081D50; R1=0x174F3250; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x00000002 0x00082760 0x000761B4 0x00076078 0x00075B10 0x00076568 
         0x0028B440 0x000E6164 0x000E6480 0x000E88F8 0x000E81D4 0x000E8A7C 0x00223174 0x0023D964 
         0x00239444 0x000FC0D4 0x000FAD5C 0x000F5AF8 0x000EEE24 0x000EF1B0 0x000EF250 0x002ABDB8 
         0x000ABD30 0xA1B1C1D3 
   Exception state (sv=0x2D74DC80)
      PC=0x90021E0C; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x02E1A000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9003E0F4; R1=0xF0080670; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********



J'ai aussi regardé l'état de la mémoire et ils ont mis deux barettes de 512 dans ma machine.
J'avais cru comprendre qu'ils mettraient une barette de 1 giga (ça existe?)
Instinctivement, je me demande si un des deux supports de barettes mémoire ne serait pas à l'origine de mes soucis.

Mais comme je ne sais pas déchiffrer un rapport Kernel panic, je me présente humblement devant vous pour solliciter votre aide et vos conseils.
HEEEEELP 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Je viens de refaire un Apple Hardware Test, en voici le résultat:

Airport non détecté
Carte mère réussi
Stockage de masse réussi
Mémoire réussi
Modem détecté
Mémoire vive vidéo réussi

Si j'en crois les 2 AHT effectués auparavant ce ne serait donc pas en rapport avec les barettes mémoire ou les slots de celles ci.

Mon espoir de comprendre ce qui se passe se situe donc dans le déchiffrage du Kernel Panic.

Ce qui me chiffonne c'est qu'il semblerait qu'il y ait déjà eu un Kernel alors que ma machine était encore chez Iconcept. Et ils m'ont dit avoir effectué une batterie de tests et que tout allait bien.

Merci d'avance pour tout conseil.


----------



## tsss (11 Février 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> ..
> 
> Le technicien que j'ai rencontré m'a dit que ça ne pouvait pas être un problème de condensateur parce que d'après lui il n'y en a pas sur ces machines.
> .
> ...



Ah bha c'est nouveau ça  y'a pas de condensateur dans un ordinateur, bon !

En même temps ça ne semblait pas être ton soucis, j'avais cru comprendre que tu avais un des 2 supports de mémoire qui était HS, une barrette de 1 go aurait donc été bien vu !

Recontactes les, faits leur parts du triste constat  notamment du plantage qui aurait eu lieu chez eux.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2010)

Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas de sdram pc133 en 1 Go, le maxi étant 512.
Quant à demander aux "techniciens" D) de chez Iconcept, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y comprennent grand chose...
C'est certainement la carte mère, de toutes façons.... A part en essayer une autre dans son eMac pour voir si ça s'arrange, je ne vois pas trop...


Edit:
Eventuellement démarrer sur un disque externe en FW, et travailler dessus sans toucher au disque interne. Et voir si ça tient.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Février 2010)

Si tu passe sur Rennes, je veut bien regarder ta macine 
Sinon, c'est très probable que ce sois les condensateurs, mais aussi un slot de ram encrasser (passe un cure-dent dedans) 
Les techniciens de chez i-cocept" sont "c" ne connaissent rien de chez rien, et pas que ceux de i-concept c'est certainement pas eux qui irait changer des condos ou faire un reflow, il changerait la carte mère direct, fin bon ... Et retourne les insulter

Sinon essaye un live cd de linux et vois si ton mac plante, sinon boot avec pomme + x

Pou ton KP, je dirais, condo, pross, ou ram car il ya pas de ligne dependency, c'est encore un rapport avec les stacks donc ...


----------



## tomfromparis (13 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses même si je ne comprends pas très bien ce que je peux faire pour sauver ma machine.

Euh, Pamoi, ça veut dire quoi " Eventuellement démarrer sur un disque externe en FW, et travailler dessus sans toucher au disque interne. Et voir si ça tient." ?

oldmac, merci pour ta proposition mais je ne prévois pas de passer sur Rennes 
Et pareil, ça veut dire quoi " Sinon essaye un live cd de linux et vois si ton mac plante, sinon boot avec pomme + x"
Et " Pour ton KP, je dirais, condo, pross, ou ram car il ya pas de ligne dependency, c'est encore un rapport avec les stacks *donc* ..."
Donc?
Une chance de sauver mon mac? 

Info: Le mec de chez Iconcept m'a dit que changer la carte mère coûterait plus cher que d'acheter une machine récente.

En tout cas j'ai prévu de recontacter Iconcept lundi (j'ai eu une fin de semaine chargée et j'ai pas eu le temps vendredi).
En l'état de mes compétences informatiques, j'en suis au stade où j'envisage de mettre des sous de côté pour acheter un nouvel ordi. 
Et comme je ne joue qu'à MOHAA, je crains d'être dans l'obligation de prendre un PC puisque je n'ai pas capté si je peux faire tourner MOHAA sur 10.5 ou 10.6, et ça ne m'enchante pas.
Je préférerais rester fidèle à Mac.
:'(

Enfin, j'ai encore eu un Kernel dont voici le rapport (je note que le Kernel s'est produit hier soir et que n'ayant pas redémarré ma machine jusqu'à ce matin, le rapport indique qu'il a eu lieu aujourd'hui à 10h22):

Sat Feb 13 10:22:18 2010


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000024 PC=0x0000000000077448
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x2E016280)
      PC=0x00077448; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000024; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x000774C0; R1=0x174DBB70; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x000774C0 0x00077628 0x00086D20 0x0026BEF0 0x002ABDB8 0x000ABD30 
         0x67743B26 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2E016280)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x2759C000)
      PC=0x8FE3900C; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x93788018; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x8FE0B2CC; R1=0xBFFFC650; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2E016280)
      PC=0x00077448; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000024; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x000774C0; R1=0x174DBB70; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x000774C0 0x00077628 0x00086D20 0x0026BEF0 0x002ABDB8 0x000ABD30 
         0x67743B26 
   Exception state (sv=0x2759C000)
      PC=0x8FE3900C; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x93788018; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x8FE0B2CC; R1=0xBFFFC650; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses même si je ne comprends pas très bien ce que je peux faire pour sauver ma machine.
> 
> Euh, Pamoi, ça veut dire quoi " Eventuellement démarrer sur un disque externe en FW, et travailler dessus sans toucher au disque interne. Et voir si ça tient." ?



Essayer en démarrant sur un disque externe en Firewire (en USB ça ne marche pas) sur lequel, évidemment, tu aurais un OS installé, avec quelques éléments pour ne pas avoir besoin du disque interne. Tu fais un truc simple (surf, jeux, etc...) et tu vois si ça plante ou pas. Si ça plante c'est la carte mère, donc slot mémoire, processeur ou autre bricole (je persiste: pas les condos  ) si ça ne plante pas, c'est ton disque interne qui est en cause (ou un élément logiciel sur le disque). 
pour reprendre l'idée de Oldmac, si tu passes sur Montargis... En ayant ton eMac sous la main, ça pourrait se régler assez rapidement


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Février 2010)

Si c'est très probable que ce sois les condos, nettoie les port ram avec un cure dent, et tlécharge linux ubuntu PPC, tu le grave et tu démarre dessus si le mac palnte pas sur linux j'ai ma petite idéee. Pour le Pomme + X c'est pour démarrer en mode sans échec ! (maintient pomme + X après le Bong au démarrage)


----------



## tomfromparis (14 Février 2010)

Les nouvelles du front. Il s'est passé plusieurs trucs aujourd'hui:

un nouveau Kernel dont voici le rapport:

Sun Feb 14 15:57:22 2010
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x0009A780): mapping_tst_refmod: invalid physical page 0043B930

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x0009A780 0x0007B9B4 0x0007BCD0 0x000A9714 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x00A39280)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
*********

Après ça je me suis décidé à faire ce dont je suis capable: nettoyer les slots RAM avec un cure dent.
Ils semblaient propres.

J'ai décidé pour voir d'enlever une barette RAM. Celle qui se trouvait dans le slot le plus facile d'accès.
Lors des problèmes de janvier un AHT avait déterminé un souci de mémoire RAM et quand j'avais enlevé la barette dans ce même slot un autre AHT n'avait pas relevé de souci (voir pages précédentes de ce topic).

Et ensuite quand j'ai voulu redémarrer la machine, j'ai entendu 3 bips au lieu du "bong" habituel.
La lumière blanche sur le devant du Mac avait un comportement inhabituel: lumière fixe une dizaine de secondes et ensuite elle clignote 4 fois. Puis encore fixe et les 4 clignotements, et encore pareil... L'écran restait noir.

J'ai arrêté la machine, je l'ai redémarrée, même topo.

J'ai ensuite tout débranché et échangé les barettes en les positionnant toujours dans le même slot pour voir.
Redarrage normal et me voilà.

Pamoi
J'ai un disque dur externe mais je sais pas comment y installer "un OS, avec quelques éléments pour ne pas avoir besoin du disque interne". A vrai dire je visualise mal la manoeuvre.

oldmac
T'aurais un lien pour que je télécharge linux ubuntu PPC, stp? J'ai commencé à regarder sur Google mais je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce que je cherche.
Et tu me dis de le graver pour démarrer dessus. Encore un truc qu'il faudra m'expliquer une fois que je l'aurai et qu'il sera gravé.
Et pour le mode sans échec me conseille tu de démarrer comme ça à l'avenir?

Ouais je sais, je suis un boulet en informatique. Désolé.

Sinon une question à tout hasard: Je ne pense pas aller à Rennes ou Montargis, mais au pire je peux envisager de faire voyager ma machine si votre proposition tient toujours et si c'est pas trop ruineux. 

En tout cas, demain, je vais faire un saut chez Iconcept. Je ne crois pas avoir grand chose à perdre.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Je zappe le rapport de KP, j'y connais rien.


tomfromparis a dit:


> Les nouvelles du front. Il s'est passé plusieurs trucs aujourd'hui:
> 
> Après ça je me suis décidé à faire ce dont je suis capable: nettoyer les slots RAM avec un cure dent.
> Ils semblaient propres.
> ...


Ca c'est que la machine ne trouvait pas de mémoire. Rien de grave. Il restait une barette ou pas, dans les slots?


tomfromparis a dit:


> J'ai ensuite tout débranché et échangé les barettes en les positionnant toujours dans le même slot pour voir.
> Redarrage normal et me voilà.
> 
> Pamoi
> J'ai un disque dur externe mais je sais pas comment y installer "un OS, avec quelques éléments pour ne pas avoir besoin du disque interne". A vrai dire je visualise mal la manoeuvre.


Tu installes mac OSX 10.3 ou 10.4 sur un disque externe en Firewire (important, pas USB) avec un navigateur, peu importe lequel.
Tu redémarres la machine en appuyant sur option. Tu auras le choix du disque de démarrage, tu choisis l'externe. Tu surfes sur le net en attendant un incident. Ca t'indiquera si c'est la carte mère ou le disque qui sont en cause. mais ça ne résoudra pas le problème directement.


tomfromparis a dit:


> Sinon une question à tout hasard: Je ne pense pas aller à Rennes ou Montargis, mais au pire je peux envisager de faire voyager ma machine si votre proposition tient toujours et si c'est pas trop ruineux.
> 
> En tout cas, demain, je vais faire un saut chez Iconcept. Je ne crois pas avoir grand chose à perdre.


Un eMac par colissimo, c'est 25 euro. (aller retour, donc x2)
Concernant iConcept, les laisse pas trop bricoler ton eMac.....je dis ça comme ça.....essaye juste de te faire rembourser.


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour
Ce serait pas des barettes foireuses ?
Dites nous les references des barettes 
Essayez avec de la ram pour apple (exemple macway) ou d un autre emac ? imac ,powermac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

faite vous remboursez la ram , deja


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Février 2010)

Oui ne laisse pas iconcept toucher ta machine; par contre ma proposition tient toujours pour linux PPC laisse moi 2 minutes que je retrouve le lien, démarre en Pomme + X et dis nous si il plante. Pour tes KP, c'est pas la joie, mais soucis hardware am ou prss au vus des erreurs (stacks)

Les 3 bip : problème de ram ou mauvaise ram, ça sent aussi un slot HS


----------



## tomfromparis (15 Février 2010)

pfff j'étais en train de vous écrire une réponse détaillée et Firefox a planté. Pas de voile KP depuis que j'ai échangé les barettes mais parfois des appli plantent sans raison.

Cette fois j'ai redémarré avec pomme x appuyées pendant le bong de départ. Première fois que j'y pense oldmac 

Bon ben je vais aller à l'essentiel car je dois partir au taf:

références barette qui était seule dans la machine quand j'ai eu les bips:

1er sticker:
SD 512M PC 133
AC39S3208T-7 0519

2ème sticker dit:
Warrantly void if removed
OPID#SUN931183 512MB
PC133 DIMM/32XBINF

J'ai décidé de vous écouter et de pas laisser iconcept trop tripoter ma machine.

Mais je vais aller les voir avec la barette que je crois défectueuse et avec les rapports KP dont j'ai la copie sur clé USB.

Je vous tiens au courant.

*Et encore un énorme merci à tous pour vos conseils et le temps que vous m'accordez *

Je file pour pas être en retard.


----------



## tomfromparis (15 Février 2010)

Bon alors je reviens juste de chez iconcept.

J'ai revu le même technicien. Il a manifesté de l'étonnement quant au KP qui se serait produit chez eux mais n'a pas souhaité voir les rapports que j'avais sur clé USB.

Je lui ai réexpliqué mes problèmes de slots RAM et il m'a remboursé la barette sus-citée sans rechigner.

Selon lui si j'ai encore des plantages et des KP, ce serait la carte mère et il dit qu'il n'y a rien à faire pour sauver l'ordi.

Mon programme pour les prochains jours: voir si d'autres KP surviennent et surtout ne pas oublier de démarrer en pressant pomme et x 
Je dois être capable de faire ça.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Février 2010)

Un nouveau essai avec des rams corrects ( style macway) sera le bien venu
Ou d un autre emac ,imac, powermac, mais en PC133 DIM


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Février 2010)

+1 avec cristttophe

Sinon si tu veut que je jette un coup oeil à ta machine pas de problème 

Mais d'abord teste avec des ram sans problème sinon essaye linux ubuntu PPC y'a un memtest dessus je crois et avec os x tu doit aussi pouvoir le faire


----------



## tsss (16 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> . linux ubuntu PPC ..





Tip top, un live cd c'est tip top pour tester la mémoire vu que l'os ce charge en ram. 
Ce sera radical !


----------



## tomfromparis (17 Février 2010)

Les gars, faut que je me rende à l'évidence: je suis dépassé.
Quand je lis "un live cd c'est tip top pour tester la mémoire vu que l'os ce charge en ram" j'ai déjà l'impression que je parle pas la même langue.

Et en plus je suis au bord de la dépression:
Il s'est produit 2 nouveaux KP ce matin en 10 minutes. Juste en surfant sur Firefox et pas plus de 2 fenêtres ouvertes (pas de téléchargement en cours, rien).
:'(

Je crois que je vais aller chez iconcept me faire rembourser la 2ème barette RAM 512 (56 Euros pièce quand même), et puis je vais remettre celle de 256 que j'avais conservée.
Au moins la machine redémarrera.

Pamoi et oldmac, vous m'avez proposé de jeter un oeil à ma machine et je vous en remercie.
Je ne sais pas ce que je dois envisager à vrai dire.
Je pense faire mes comptes pour voir si je peux carrément m'offrir un nouvel ordi.

De toute façon, celui que j'ai là, ça me ferait mal au coeur de le mettre au clou donc je vais le garder en attendant le jour où je lui offrirai un stage de remise en forme chez Pamoi ou oldmac 
Faudrait aussi que je calcule le coût de cette remise en forme.

En tout cas merci à vous tous pour votre temps, votre patience et vos nombreux conseils.


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Les gars, faut que je me rende à l'évidence: je suis dépassé.
> Quand je lis "un live cd c'est tip top pour tester la mémoire vu que l'os ce charge en ram" j'ai déjà l'impression que je parle pas la même langue.
> 
> ...



Désolé 
Un live cd, c'est un système, suivant les distributions, assez complet, incluant navigateur, traitement de texte,  et utilisable sans installation, tu insères le cd, le système ce charge en ram en quelques minutes et tu peux l'utiliser donc sans installation sur le disque dur. 

C'est joli comme ça 

Si tu veux télécharger une image live cd compatible avec ton emac cliques ici !
C'est un .iso, à lancer avec l'utilitaire de disque, puis insérer un cd vierge et cliquer sur graver !
Enfin démarrer dessus en pressant la touche C au "boing" !

Bon courage, en espérant que ce ne sont pas les condensateurs qui sont HS  ça ce change mais il faut être habitué au fer à souder.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Février 2010)

Enfin bon les condensateurs c'est pas non plus super difficile à changer 

Sinon pour le live CD tu vas tomber sur un écran noir, tu vas devoir taper "live"

Sinon pourquoi tsss... tu lui donne la version 5 ? La version 6.0 de Ubuntu live cd fonctionne très bien sur PPC ! 

http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/

Tu prends la version Mac PPC !

Voila


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> ..
> 
> Sinon pourquoi tsss... tu lui donne la version 5 ? La version 6.0 de Ubuntu live cd fonctionne très bien sur PPC !
> 
> .



Oué, je suis pas trop au courant des distrib' ubuntu . je suis plutôt :love:gentoo:love:, puis pour faire un test même la plus vieilles distrib live ppc aurait fait l'affaire 

tomfromparis, allez !!! force et honneur


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Février 2010)

La 5 ne démarre pas le GUI sur les Ati Readon


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> La 5 ne démarre pas le GUI sur les Ati Readon



 bien vu !

:mouais: Si les barrettes de ram sont HS ou qu'il y a un soucis de slot, je pense même pas qu'il arrive au GUI.
Comme quoi user friendly = beuuuh


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Février 2010)

> Si les barrettes de ram sont HS ou qu'il y a un soucis de slot, je pense même pas qu'il arrive au GUI.
> Comme quoi user friendly = beuuuh



Oué c'est bien vrais


----------



## tomfromparis (22 Février 2010)

Salut à tous.

J'ai attendu un peu avant de vous donner des nouvelles du front parce que le voulais voir comment allait se comporter ma machine depuis  vendredi.

Je vous explique pourquoi:

Vendredi matin, j'ai enlevé la 2ème barette de 512 qu'avait installé le gars de chez Iconcept afin de me la faire rembourser.
J'ai remis ma vieille barette de 256 pour pouvoir faire tourner ma machine.

Eh ben croyez moi ou pas mais depuis que j'ai remis ma vieille barette et qu'en plus je pense à démarrer en appuyant sur pomme + x après le bong de départ, eh ben je n'ai plus de soucis. Pas de plantage, pas de KP, rien.
J'ai envie de dire que tout va bien. Et ça m'a l'air très bizarre.

J'ai même réussi à rejouer à MoHAA sans souci, sur mon serveur américain préféré (pourtant le ping élevé m'inquiétait) et en étant connecté sur TeamSpeak.

Bizarre je vous dis. Je ne savais pas qu'un eMac pouvait se régénérer. 

Pour l'instant j'attends de voir ce qui va se passer ces prochains jours avant d'envisager de me lancer dans l'opération "Ubuntu live cd". Je ne sais pas si cette opération est toujours nécessaire au vu de ce qui se passe aujourd'hui.

Je soupçonne un peu Iconcept de m'avoir refilé des barettes vérolées mais ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avant de leur confier mon Mac, j'avais eu quelques soucis avec cette même configuration.

Ah non, il y a quand même 2-3 différences avec l'avant Iconcept:
Mon ordi a été nettoyé, reformaté et upgradé en 10.4.11 (au lieu de 10.3.9) et surtout je démarre en appuyant sur pomme +x.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Février 2010)

Heu.. j'ai pas tout suivi ... C'est quoi ce raccourci pomme+X ?

Pour moi, ça date de l'époque où l'on pouvais avoir Mac OS X et Mac OS 9 sur le même disque dur, et cela forçait le démarrage sur Mac OS X, quand bien même l'ordinateur était configuré pour démarrer sur Mac OS 9....


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour
Pourquoi ne pas aller sur préférence 
démarrage et choisir tiger simplement
Comme je vous l ai déjà dit "ram non conforme" 
Sur macway pas de soucis avec les rams( pour moi )


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Février 2010)

Pomme + X c'est le mode sans échec 
(ça désactive les Kext qui se charge (carte graphique ...) etc ...)

Maintenant que ça fonctionne, test sans appuyer sur Pomme + X


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2010)

Pomme x, c'est bien pour forcer le démarrage sur Mac OsX et non Mac Os9.

Le démarrage sans échec c'est la touche "shift" :
*"Résumé*

_Le démarrage sans extensions est une façon spéciale de démarrer Mac OS X 10.2 ou ultérieur dans le cadre d&#8217;un dépannage. Le mode sans échec est l&#8217;état dans lequel se trouve Mac OS X après un démarrage sans extensions. Pour effectuer un démarrage sans extensions, maintenez la touche Maj enfoncée pendant le démarrage de votre Mac."

_un petit récapitulatif des raccourcis&#8230;_ 
_


----------



## tomfromparis (23 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pomme + X c'est le mode sans échec
> (ça désactive les Kext qui se charge (carte graphique ...) etc ...)
> 
> * Maintenant que ça fonctionne, test sans appuyer sur Pomme + X*




Bon ok je vais tester ça sur les prochains jours.


Réponse à christophe2312:
Dans le menu "préférences - démarrage" c'est bien OS 10.4.11 qui est sélectionné.


Quant à savoir quel est le raccourci pour démarrer en mode sans échec, je n'y connais rien mais je sais que je n'ai eu absolument aucun souci ces 5 derniers jours, comme je l'ai décrit dans mon dernier post.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Février 2010)

Non Pomme +  c'est le mode sans échec et maj ou shift c'est le mode extension désactivée. C'est pas la même chose. Et pour sélectionner OSX au démarrage c'est X tout seul ...

Bon sinon

Pomme + V c'est verbose
Pomme + S x'est ligne de commande
C c'est CD
Alt c'est le choix de démarrage
T c'est target

T'inquiète je connais


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Non Pomme +  c'est le mode sans échec et maj ou shift c'est le mode extension désactivée. C'est pas la même chose. Et pour sélectionner OSX au démarrage c'est X tout seul ...



T'as raison pour "x" et non "pomme x" 

Mais pour le mode sans échec, c'est la page Apple que je citais avec le lien sur le mot "résumé"


----------



## tomfromparis (1 Mars 2010)

Bon ben résultat sans appel pour le test "démarrage sans pomme + x"

8 jours après, mis à part un ou deux petits plantages mineurs (alors que j'en demandais beaucoup à la machine en même temps donc je ne considère pas ces cas comme probants) aucun blocage, aucun plantage sévère à déplorer, aucun Kernel.

Que dalle, nix, walou, peau d'balle.

J'y comprends rien.
Mais je suis content.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Mars 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> J'y comprends rien.
> Mais je suis content.



C'est l'essentiel... 

et merci de nous tenir au courant, c'est suffisamment rare pour être souligné...... 
+1


----------



## tomfromparis (2 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> et merci de nous tenir au courant, c'est suffisamment rare pour être souligné......
> +1




Mais de rien, ça semble d'ailleurs la moindre des choses vu le temps que vous m'avez consacré.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2010)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Mais de rien, ça semble d'ailleurs la moindre des choses vu le temps que vous m'avez consacré.


Mais effectivement il y a trop de gens dont on ne sait jamais si on leur a donné un conseil utile ou pas.


----------



## tomfromparis (18 Janvier 2011)

Belote, rebelote et 10 de der?

Salut à tous.

Un an après, le retour. Je crains le pire.
Ces derniers mois, j'ai déploré quelques voiles Kernel que j'ai ignorés ne voulant pas vous embêter tellement c'était rare.

Sauf qu'hier soir, le drame s'est produit: coupure de courant alors que j'étais sur MoHAA. A priori ça a aussi concerné mes voisins.

Et depuis, la machine ne veut plus redémarrer, c'est à dire qu'elle s'éteint toute seule lorsque le démarrage commence (je vois l'écran gris, la pomme et éventuellement le symbole circulaire de chargement) ou alors il y a un voile Kernel m'obligeant d'éteindre la machine.

Je suis à présent sous 10.4.11 sans aucun disque puisque ça m'a été installé chez i-concept.
Mais mon père est aussi sur 10.4.11 sur son mini (1.5GHZ PowerPC G4, 512 Mo DDR SDRAM) et a ses disques.

Je crains que mon mac n'ait rendu l'âme mais je me tourne vers vous à nouveau au cas où.

Je file, je suis pas chez moi, je vais tenter de redémarrer avec pomme x ou shift histoire d'avoir l'impression de tenter quelque chose.

Merci d'avance, à nouveau.

t.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Janvier 2011)

Fait un reset PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R, attendre 3 Bong)

Reset PMU (le bouton de la cm)

Que t'indique le verbose (Pomme + V)

Et démarrage sans échec (maintenir MAJ)

Et vive MOHAA (pour les noob  (Medal Of Honnor Allied Assault)


----------



## tomfromparis (19 Janvier 2011)

Salut oldmac 

Je vais tenter aujourd'hui ce que tu proposes et je viendrai t'informer dès que possible.

Par contre je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que je dois faire quand tu écris
"Reset PMU (le bouton de la cm)"

Sinon, hier j'ai tenté 2 trucs:

   - Démarrer avec pomme + x et la machine s'est éteinte seule comme je l'ai décrit déjà.

   - Lorsque j'ai démarré en maintenant shift (MAJ et shift, c'est bien la même chose, hein?), là par contre la machine est restée sur son écran gris (j'me souviens pas si je voyais la pomme) de nombreuses minutes et c'est moi qui l'ai éteinte en appuyant sur le bouton latéral.

Ces 2 manip ont été faites sans attendre le bong initial, dès la mise en route du Mac. Je ne sais plus si je dois attendre le bong initial ou pas, lorsque je tente ces différentes mises en route.

Bon, je vois ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, je note scrupuleusement les détails et je viens faire mon rapport dès que possible.

Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2011)

tomfromparis a dit:


> Par contre je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que je dois faire quand tu écris
> "Reset PMU (le bouton de la cm)"


Il y a un bouton reset sur la carte mère.
Consulte le support Apple sur ce sujet du reset PMU.


----------



## tomfromparis (19 Janvier 2011)

hello.

J'ai tenté le démarrage pomme + v et l'écran est resté gris (sans même la pomme). J'ai maintenu les touches enfoncées une looongue minute puis j'ai laissé la machine 5 bonnes minutes et l'écran est resté gris. J'ai enfin éteint ma machine en appuyant sur le bouton latéral de mise en route.

Quant au démarrage avec shift, à peu près pareil sauf que la pomme est apparue à l'écran sur le fond gris.

Dans aucun de ces deux cas je n'ai vu le symbole circulaire de chargement traditionnel à ce moment d'une mise en route ordinaire.

Ah et pour ces deux essais j'ai attendu le bong initial pour appuyer sur les touches.

Je n'ai pas tenté reset PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R, attendre 3 Bong) ne sachant pas quand le faire.

boninmi, merci pour l'info, je me penche sur cette option dès que possible.

Enfin, un détail (je ne sais pas si ça joue mais au cas où je donne les infos que j'ai):
mon disque MoHAA est toujours dans ma machine puisque je jouais quand la coupure de courant a eu lieu, et que depuis je ne peux plus démarrer le Mac.

Voili voilou pour ce soir.


----------



## tomfromparis (20 Janvier 2011)

Une question me vient en ce petit matin: se pourrait-il que ce soit tout bêtement un problème de barrette RAM, un peu comme l'année dernière ?
(quoique l'année dernière si je me souviens bien, c'était un slot qui était incriminé, mais bon...)

Parce que finalement, si je ne me trompe pas, ma machine n'a dans le ventre que sa barrette 256 d'origine.

Et si celle ci venait à défaillir (suite à un court circuit ou une coupure de courant intempestive, au hasard), eh ben mon Mac ne serait-il pas à peu près dans le même état qu'aujourd'hui?


----------

